# In-house>>>>



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The parts for the wristwatches made by Nautische Instrumente Mühle Glashütte are manufactured on CNC machining centres, which produce the parts that we design to an accuracy of one thousandth of a millimetre. Even though MÜHLE are extremely proud of all the skilled manual work that goes into the competition of the parts and the manufacture of MÜHLE watches, without these machines they would not be able to maintain the high quality standard. These machines supply High-precision blanks.









As a small, independent family business MÜHLE adheres to the stringent quality criteria of craft manufacturing. This is most obvious in the finish and assembly of the watch mechanisms they use - all work is completed manually.









After a mechanism has been completely assembled, the woodpecker neck regulation is used for exact setting of the rate. This regulation is carried out in six different positions, through which MÜHLE simulates every possible wearing position on the wearer's wrist.

During regulation, time which the mechanism gains or loses in all six positions is measured using a timegrapher.









Pics courtesy of Mühle Glashütte ( thanks Thilo).


----------



## kaliber73 (Nov 12, 2013)

Really looking at getting one MG this year. But do they also manufacture their own watch cases, or only the parts they need for the mouvement modification?


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

The last I heard Mühle-Glashütte was not manufacturing watch cases.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Cases are sourced in CH and GER, SUG for example.


----------



## kaliber73 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for your answers.
Can't decide between a SAR, a M29 or a Terranaut II Trail....so hard!


----------



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

I'd go with the M29 in cream dial. BTW I just bought a Terrasport I in black dial.


----------



## kaliber73 (Nov 12, 2013)

The M29 in cream is indeed the first MG I tried on, and the magic worked. I almost bought it. But the SAR did also the same effect on me. Since I keep a close eye on these two watches.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Cool info! Thx for sharing.

I wonder, generally, what sort of work-related injuries watchmakers have?
Looking at tiny things all day, making tiny finger movements, etc.


----------

